# Got my rooster back



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## bigmike (Oct 21, 2004)

Great looking bird. congrats.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

That's georgous.


----------



## Anyfish4me (Mar 4, 2004)

Who was the taxidermist and would you share cost? I have a late season mature bird in the freezer I need to get in someones hands.

Thanks


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyfish4me said:


> Who was the taxidermist and would you share cost? I have a late season mature bird in the freezer I need to get in someones hands.
> 
> Thanks


*Lombardo's Taxidermy $220 *


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Killer looking mount..I can only hope that someday my mounts that i do will look that good.


----------



## Anyfish4me (Mar 4, 2004)

Thanks Gunner


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice looking Rooster!


----------

